# Best external filter for 240 litre



## russchilds (2 Feb 2015)

Hi Guys,

I have a Juwel Rio 240 litre aquarium. Its heavily planted. I'm using the internal filter and an Eheim Ecco 300. The Eheim Ecco is not doing a very good job. The flow is poor and the water isn't polished enough for me. I've tried filter floss but the flow is even worst then. I'm constantly cleaning it as well.

Can you recommend an external with great flow and will keep the water crystal clear?

I did look at the Fluval FX6 but sadly it will not fit in the cabinet. The largest filter would be 30x30x60cmhigh.

Many thanks,
Russ


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (6 Feb 2015)

hi Russ
I've a fluval Vicenza 260 so fairly similar size, I had similar issues when I got my tank with it's original filter not being up to the task.
I now use 2 externals. both JBL e1501's from each side cabinet, they both use spray bars from the back pointing directly forward,i've a thread in the low tech section about my change from high to low tech i'm sure there are some pictures in there which should help.
I really can't fault these filters, value for money, German build quality and after 2 yrs no issues what so ever, water is always clear and flow is great too, I don't use floss either mate.
ta
Clive


----------



## russchilds (8 Feb 2015)

Thanks for the reply!!! Very helpful! I'll do some research into the JBLs. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Jay1 (8 Feb 2015)

FX6 enough said! Check the dimensions to see if you can stick into a cabinet but TBH its Very quiet.

It didn't fit into my cabinet either but it looks cool right next to the tank on the floor.


----------



## nduli (8 Feb 2015)

+1 on the jbl1501 I run one on my 110litre and its cranked right back to avoid the tank resembling a washing machine. Mine is packed with media so much better than the old eheims and the 3 all pond solution 2000 filters I had break on me.
If I could afford them or have the space for them then a 2080 thermo or fx6 would be on the list.


----------



## Seb1 (9 Feb 2015)

should i buy FX-5 or FX-6 for 70$ diffenrence ?


----------



## Jay1 (9 Feb 2015)

Seb1 said:


> should i buy FX-5 or FX-6 for 70$ diffenrence ?



*Always go for the newer model some facts that are good to know!*
1) Fluval uprated the purging of air to two times a day on FX6 instead of once a day on the FX5.
2) Its allways best practice to buy a newer model so the parts are still made after 10 years!
3) They uprated the shaft and impeller to deal with loose media dropping into the motor housing.
4) The ECU that controls the power of the impeller is designed this time around to react to restrictions to clogging and build up so the motor does not burn itself up, for instance lets say you forgot to turn on the outlet valves. Apparently you can restrict the outake valve and the ECU slows down the motor to compensate with the restriction for lower flow rates.(This I refuse to do anyways as any restriction will cause shorter life of any motor housing regardless of the technology invovled, (still good to know there is a life prelonging system inplace) 
5) Some people have said the flow rate was better on the FX5 can't confirm this, but if there is no ECU controlling the motor it runs at stock speeds where the FX6 runs at optimuim for its environment.
6) A carbon pad comes with FX6 plus about 1/2 litre of ceramic noodles, the FX5 does not come with media I think?


----------



## Zak Rafik (6 Mar 2015)

Jay1 said:


> Always go for the newer model some facts that are good to know!


But doesn't Fluval canister need odd shaped sponges?  Before I started my tank, I was very interested in FX6 but it was very difficult to get any replacements filter sponges from my LFS. I got the Eheim.

Is the stated flow for the FX6 with media or without media inside it?
Cheers.


----------



## Jay1 (6 Mar 2015)

I have Ehiem media pro, noodles, one carbon pad at the very bottom and two more corse sponges at the top between the Matrix and flow is hard to say until I measure it coming out, but it alot of flow I do have its full to the brim with media, even two used sponges to get the media started as its still cycling.
I need to post a vid to show you.
My 4ft tank has gentle motion of leaves through out the whole tank one outlet facing right to left the other outlet front of glass seems to work well I did remove the directional nozzels( creates restriction) and it improved the flow aswell. 
Replacement sponges are not as funny shaped as you would think they are longer sponges just wrapped around the canister easily cut up some yourself ebay sells them for about £14.00 complete kit.


----------



## Bridgo (4 Apr 2015)

To get my flow up to scratch on my 4 foot tank I resorted to this:




1250 lph eheim half filled with scrubbies helped out by a 1600 lph circulation pump and then:



another eheim 1250 lph half filled with pot scrubbies helped out by a 900 lph circulation pump giving me a theoretical 14x turnover around my tank.

Bridgo.


----------

